# Best Euro exchange rate



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

As per the title, what's the best exchange rate around chaps?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's a few to check...

http://www.money.co.uk/travel-money/bes ... e-rate.htm

https://www.compareholidaymoney.com/buy ... /euros.php


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Here's a few to check...
> 
> http://www.money.co.uk/travel-money/bes ... e-rate.htm
> 
> https://www.compareholidaymoney.com/buy ... /euros.php


Not sure I want to take financial advice from someone that doesn't know the difference between a few and a couple. :lol:

Cheers buddy ... 1.12 seems to be pretty much the highest I've found too.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol: I was originally going to add the moneysavingexpert link in there too but decided not to at the last minute. Maths was never one of my big points


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Roller Skate said:


> ... 1.12 seems to be pretty much the highest I've found too.


Not quite as good as your 1.12 at the moment, but I've used these a few times recently https://www.no1currency.com/

HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ross_cj250 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > ... 1.12 seems to be pretty much the highest I've found too.
> ...


Cheers Ross, but 5 Euros on. £1000 is two pints. :lol:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Roller Skate said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


Heh, I can understand that!  Going somewhere nice?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ross_cj250 said:


> Roller Skate"[quote="Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > ... 1.12 seems to be pretty much the highest I've found too.
> ...


Cheers Ross, but 5 Euros on. £1000 is two pints. :lol:[/quote]

Heh, I can understand that!  Going somewhere nice?[/quote]

Booked to head out to Paphos next week before the school holidays. I go there every year, habitual creature that I am.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I was amazed to find that Lloyds bank was the best for dollars when I needed some in May, there are no decent exchange rates at the moment though. I was paying £12/pint in NYC  lucky the mrs is pregnant because a glass of wine was £20-£30 and I wouldn't have been able to afford a TTS :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> I was amazed to find that Lloyds bank was the best for dollars when I needed some in May, there are no decent exchange rates at the moment though. I was paying £12/pint in NYC  lucky the mrs is pregnant because a glass of wine was £20-£30 and I wouldn't have been able to afford a TTS :lol:


£12 a pint?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep and in a lot of places £12 would only get you a schooner  they do have a lot of crackin' craft beer over there though, it's worth the expense at least once


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Holy thread revival Batman

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

